# Huggies Thongs



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Anyone else watch SNL last night? :LOL There was a little diaper humor.








~Kira


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah!
I have seen it before, they have been running that skit quite a bit this year! Toooooo Funny :LOL


----------



## Spicey Momma (Jul 24, 2003)

I saw it! I nearly died w/ laughter!


----------



## Nicke (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't see it. What was it about??


----------



## Lilybet (Jul 19, 2003)

I LOVE that one. It always reminds me of my first attempts at making diapers.


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Man, I missed that one








Shan


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

:


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh I love that one. A quit recap for those of you who haven't seen it.

Two moms are chatting while htier babies play near by. Mommy 1 askes mommy 2 "You dd always looks so cute and put together. My little girl just always looks so dumpy. What is your secret" Mommy #2 aswers "she wears the huggies thong to avoid hat awful diaper line" #1 asks "does that hold in the mess?" #2 responds "no it makes a bgger mess than no diaper at all but at least she looks good."

OK not nearly as funny in my retelling but you get the gist


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

floor he was laughing so hard. Wish we could get them to do a skit using cloth diapers. I heard that Ben (on Friends, ross's son_ was in a cd when he was little. I haven't seen that oone though.







:LOL


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh I know! That one is so funny! :LOL The last part w/ the baby walking around in just the thong w/ her chubby butt hanging out it too much!


----------



## german_mama2J (Aug 8, 2002)

:LOL


----------



## hotmamacita (Sep 25, 2002)




----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Lolol!


----------



## pilesoflaundry (Dec 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinade*
floor he was laughing so hard. Wish we could get them to do a skit using cloth diapers. I heard that Ben (on Friends, ross's son_ was in a cd when he was little. I haven't seen that oone though.







:LOL

I think I saw an episode or two with ben in cloth, I remember being surprised because it's not too common in sitcoms kwim?

But I never saw the SNL skit.


----------

